

Email vs Facebook Conversion Rates - rjain
http://www.ivanwalsh.com/email-marketing-software/email-v-facebook-conversion-rates/

======
tmcneal
One trend that the author missed is that retailers are starting to use the
Facebook Platform to enhance their own retail site. Companies like Amazon,
Blue Nile, and Hallmark are using Facebook Connect to provide their customers
with more personalized and social features. This approach makes the most sense
since it allows retailers to focus their efforts on improving the experience
of their own site, rather than investing time and money into a store that
exists within the four walls of Facebook and fragments the online shopping
experience.

My company Snapline (<http://www.getsnapline.com>) is helping retailers
leverage their shoppers Facebook data to provide a better shopping experience
on their retail site through features like personalized product
recommendations and gift recommendations. I see these kinds of features
becoming much more ubiquitous on retail sites in the next several years.

